# What a Gal!!



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

My girlfriends b day is April 29th and always comes around the time of the opener. So we were talking about what to do for her b day this year and she mentioned Lexington. I told her thats would be ok but after 1 day there isnt much left to do (4 day trip and its a small town) so she said
well check out some places up North and we can call/discuss our options. So after some calls/checking the net we decided to go to......
Buds cabins in Lovells on the North Branch!! Gonna miss the opener but
I get to fish the 26th thru the 29th then stop off at a casino on the way home for her b day.What a Gal!!! But the 1 down side is I think it will mostly be nymphing since the weather doesnt seem to want to break :lol:


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I should have added , if anyone is up there at that time,feel free to
let me know if they want to fish. I would be more than happy to!!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

You are one lucky guy! Most girls would want you to buy them something! Does she happen to have any sisters? LOL


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes she has sisters,but they are all married!! lol Its not an "all me" trip,I will tke her out to dinner and take her to the casino so I do have to make some "sacrifices" lol plus there are no tv's at the cabins so no news or sports lol (although lovells resturant and bar are within walking distance so if the wings are in a win or else position in the playoffs thats not a problem) lol


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Troutlord1 said:


> I should have added , if anyone is up there at that time,feel free to
> let me know if they want to fish. I would be more than happy to!!


 
I am going to be up at my place east of Lewiston the opener weekend 23rd to the 26th. Maybe I'll head to the north branch it is only 40 min away.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

We cant check in til 1 pm but plan on checking in right at 1 so if your still in the area feel free to pop by and fish if ya want!!


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Sounds like your going to have a grand opener......you should suggest to your girlfriend that you make it a annual tradition. We will be up in that area on the opening weekend. Going to make it over to the museum and might take part in the 500yrd wader race......:lol: but then again maybe I'll just watch.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

We have gone up for the opener before but I prefer going up in late June
for the Hex but this year with a bunch of stuff going on this is the best time for us to take a trip. Please tell me the wader race is on Saturday!?:lol:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Does she fish? There is nothing hotter than a woman in waders and a bikini top!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Firemedic said:


> Does she fish? There is nothing hotter than a woman in waders and a bikini top!


She used to fish but now she just goes up to relax!Besides end of April I think its just tad cold for a bikini top :lol:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Troutlord1 said:


> Besides end of April I think its just tad cold for a bikini top :lol:


Isn't that the point?:evil: Usually in May when it's warm out, but the water is still a bit cool, thats the time.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Firemedic said:


> Isn't that the point?:evil: Usually in May when it's warm out, but the water is still a bit cool, thats the time.


 Your not gonna be in the area end of April are you?? If so the g/f isnt coming out of the cabin.Gotta keep her away from you!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Troutlord1 said:


> We have gone up for the opener before but I prefer going up in late June
> for the Hex but this year with a bunch of stuff going on this is the best time for us to take a trip. Please tell me the wader race is on Saturday!?:lol:


I believe it is on Saturday.........not sure what time though......hex time is overrated........April and May is where its at.....hennies and sulphurs... and its too cold for the weekend warriors.




Firemedic said:


> Isn't that the point?:evil: Usually in May when it's warm out, but the water is still a bit cool, thats the time.


plus theres always a chance of a drizzle rain and a gentle breeze......I like your thinking.....Firemedic


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I love may and early june!!! Lat couple of years we only had late june early july to take trips so I planned it around the Hex!This year end of april was the only time so I have to take what I cant get  Hopefully
the wader race is saturday,I dont wanna be out fishing then from around the bend I hear "get outta the way!!!":lol:


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Troutlord1 said:


> I love may and early june!!! Lat couple of years we only had late june early july to take trips so I planned it around the Hex!This year end of april was the only time so I have to take what I cant get  Hopefully
> the wader race is saturday,I dont wanna be out fishing then from around the bend I hear "get outta the way!!!":lol:


found a link 

http://ontherunevents.com/leakywaders/


Important event information for the *Leaky Waders 1-K Run*, April 25, 2009 
*TIME:*11:00 am, runners must sign in at 10:00am 
*PLACE:*Lovells, Michigan 49738 @ Lovells Township Historical Society *DISTANCE:*1-k 
*COURSE:*The Leaky Waters 1-K Run is a fund raising event held by the Lovells Township Historical Society. This is the first ever and first annual Leaky Waders 1-K event. Runners are required to use boot footed chest waders only in order to qualify for the prizes, however we encourage all wader types to Participate in this fun run for river restoration. Runners will meet at the historical society at 10:00am. Transportation will be provided to the starting line. The race will start at Caid's Store and proceed West on 612 across the North Branch and North on Twin Bride Road ending at the parking lot at the township Grounds.

*AGE GROUPS:*Men's Race age 15 and over Woman's Race age 15 and over 
Youth Race 14 and under

*ENTRY FEES:*The entry fee is $21.00 and includes a t-shirt and lunch. Runners are required to fill out an entry form and liability waver prior to entering the race. Runners can also register online here!


*AWARDS:*There will be 3 categories of winners, men, woman, and children. Each of these categories will receive a first, second, and third place prize. The name of the over-all first place winner will be added to the Leaky Waders 1-K Trophy. The trophy will be displayed throughout the year at the Lovells Township Museum recording the annual winners. 
*T-SHIRTS:*T-shirts will be offered in small, medium, large, and x-Large 
*DRIVING INSTRUCTIONS:*We will meet at the Lovells Township Historical Society at 10:00. Runners are required to sign in. Transportation to the starting line will be provided.

*OTHER INFO:*If you would like to become a sponsor for this event or make a donation please call am Rohr @ (248)-835-9830.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Gonna run right past the cabins!! :lol:


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

I can't do it......I only have one pair of boot waders and there my 5mm neos for duck hunting. I would sweat to death in the first 100 yrds.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I dont think I could make the 1st 100 yards PERIOD!!!! :lol:


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Troutlord1 said:


> Yes she has sisters,but they are all married!! lol Its not an "all me" trip,I will tke her out to dinner and take her to the casino so I do have to make some "sacrifices" lol plus there are no tv's at the cabins so no news or sports lol (although lovells resturant and bar are within walking distance so if the wings are in a win or else position in the playoffs thats not a problem) lol


 
Ok I figure you will pop for dinner ...but.....<drum roll> will you give her gambling money??????????????


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

She has to "EARN" the gambling money!!! :lol: just kidding yes I will
give her some money to gamble with!!


----------

